# Do you charge gratuity for delivery, drop off and set up catering jobs?



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

We are not charging delivery on a particular catering job but will be delivering and setting it up.  Should we charge 20% gratuity?


----------



## lawrence (Mar 6, 2012)

By definition you cannot charge a gratuity.

It might be offered in return for "good service" but it can't be demanded.

I think you may  have missed the opportunity here, if you were asked to deliver and set up then you should have built that expense into your original quotation.

If you were asked to do this after the quotation was accepted then you should have said at the time that this would be at additional cost.

However if you offered to do it to enhance the service you provide, then you should absorb the cost yourself and not try to charge extra.

If you now try to charge extra now the result may well be detrimental to your reputation. 

A lesson learned I think.


----------



## kareng (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you - great advice.  I did not go out with quote yet so will make adjustments accordingly.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just FYI, In Texas any company can have a gratuity charge with no regulations. The gratuity is the possession of the company to do what ever they want with it. Not the server. once you give it to a server it becomes a service charge to which the server is required to pay tax on.

Also, a customer does not have to pay a gratuity, whether it's in print or not. Also the client can determine who gets the money. The customer can pay as much or as little as he wants for gratuity or service.

As far as catering, I don't think I would put it as a line item, just build it in.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Charges for delivery and set up are a line item for me.

I also make it very clear ( in contract) that if I walk into a space on time and find they don't have their shit together and my size and shape and numbers ( tables or linens ) are not where agreed upon then whoever dropped the ball needs to come and fix things because if I have to do it there will be an up charge and it ain't gonna be cheap ( plus I need the money in hand before I touch anything)

Why?
Because I know what the heck my time is worth and charge accordingly ( the voices in my head tells me these things ....or is it the hot flashes?


mimi

All of the tip money is ironed out and is included when the contracts are signed.

Although....
If some drunk cowboy is giving one of my team a hard time I catch him a bit later in the nite and that's when we have a come to Jesus meeting re the server who he was giving the ration of shit to is actually a single mom just trying to keep her kids in clothes and groceries and school supplies.
Works every time lol.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

> Because I know what the heck my time is worth and charge accordingly ( the voices
> 
> in my head tells me these things ....or is it the hot flashes?


Nooo, it's definitely the voices. I hear em too. Question is.... do you think they talk to each OTHER? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

Yeah delivery, setup and such goes on a line.

But in these parts, people are funny about "auto-tips" incorporated and spelled out as such.

The reasoning being "why should I tip when you've done nothing to earn it, at least not yet?"

I tend to agree, and therefore always intergrated it into other elements...like a weave, ya know.

I basically try to avoid the T word in the contract proper.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

For an open bar I add a % of total booze to the invoice to take care of the waitstaff and bartender (barback if it is a Really Big Show!) wasn't that PT Barnum?)....just to keep the bar top clean of tip jars.

On a cash bar nite the girls are carrying money delivering drinks and selling tickets and the change usually gets left on the tray (thanks Mr Cowboy in the Stetson hat and Ralph Lauren tux ;-) and since I still hate the clumsy tip jar I will tip out whoever is driving the booze myself.

As always the bartenders make out like bandits anyways...... lotta cash being left on bartop as well as placed in tux pockets ...whohooo /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif is that what I think it is?

mimi

I like to use professional barstaff as not only do they look sharp but they are smart enuf to realize that they don't need to skim.

They know they can make 25-50% more working one of my events (during the week) and as I know most of their bosses it is not a problem as long as the shift is covered.

I have a core group who show up looking good without hangovers... do not steal or drink or dope...don't try to make new friends ;-) and are tight lipped about my business.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Meezenplaz said:


> > Because I know what the heck my time is worth and charge accordingly ( the voices
> >
> > in my head tells me these things ....or is it the hot flashes?
> 
> ...


Get it in the contract at least.

Also in writing you could put something like payable at end of nite for exemplary waitservice.The ones who choose the end of nite payout (and if client is very very happy ;-) will sometimes slip a bit of extra cash into the kitty.

Just sayin'

mimi


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Like others have said-----charge a flat fee for delivery and set up---not a persentage

And never use the word 'tip' or 'gratuity'----(those word are often looked on as optional/adjustable)

If the party shrinks when they call in the final guest count--will your cost of delivery and set up also shrink? ---No---


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Build it into the price. Give them a flat rate and tell them no hidden xtras everything is included except sales tax


----------

